# AMC Flash



## bugwagon (Jul 31, 2012)

Can someone help me find more info on my bicycle? The plate on the front says AMC Flash. The seat bar has a made in USA label. Below that is the serial number - 2024782. The stand goes under the rear tire. There is a head light on the front fender. If you turn the front wheel, you can lock the wheel in place. On the rear wheel hub it says, "New Departure Model D Made in USA". Any help would be great!  Please help!!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 31, 2012)

AMC was the "associated merchandising company", sort of a buying club for smaller department stores. Your bike was  made  by a regular bike manufacturer and sold by various AMC affiliates.  The bike looks like a Schwinn to me...


----------



## bugwagon (Jul 31, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> AMC was the "associated merchandising company", sort of a buying club for smaller department stores. Your bike was  made  by a regular bike manufacturer and sold by various AMC affiliates.  The bike looks like a Schwinn to me...




Any idea/guess on year??


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 31, 2012)

If it is a Schwinn, check the serial number and there are a LOT of places to check those:
https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&...pw.r_qf.&fp=86f315edd1263b0b&biw=1440&bih=781
Earlier ones will be on the bottom bracket shell, later ones on the rear dropout.


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 1, 2012)

It's pre-war.  And if memory serves, Schwinn only made that tall style head tube on the ladies bikes in '40 and '41.  Or was is '39 and '40. Anyway.  Nice looking bike.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 1, 2012)

It looks like the key faces straight back when the front wheel is facing straight forward??? Hard to tell though. 1936  fork lock key faced straight back, 37 and later were offset to about a 45 deg angle. The curved fender braces would be more 37 and later from what I've need told. Maybe a transition late 36 early 37 model I have a 37 Hollywood frame with the same head design as your bike.


----------



## Xcelsior (Aug 1, 2012)

*Fork it*

That logic does not apply to this situation.  Reason being that this is a non truss fork which appeared on later than 36 c mods and 39 dx models. Most likely a 39-40.  Post the serial number which is located on the bottom bracket ( crank housing).


----------



## bugwagon (Aug 1, 2012)

Xcelsior said:


> That logic does not apply to this situation.  Reason being that this is a non truss fork which appeared on later than 36 c mods and 39 dx models. Most likely a 39-40.  Post the serial number which is located on the bottom bracket ( crank housing).




Thank you to all who have replied!!  Now I need to deside to keep it or sell it.  The serial number - 2024782 is on a label above the crank housing towards the bottom of the seat post.  I did turn the bike over to look for any other markings but found none.  On the rear wheel hub is  "New Departure Model D Made in USA" and a "oil port".  I'll get a pic but it looks like a little stem with a cap that flips open.  The key does face straight back when the wheel is forward.  Mahalo nui loa to all!!  I'll check the serial number on the links provided but 30's-40's is good enough.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 1, 2012)

Xcelsior said:


> That logic does not apply to this situation.  Reason being that this is a non truss fork which appeared on later than 36 c mods and 39 dx models. Most likely a 39-40.  Post the serial number which is located on the bottom bracket ( crank housing).




You da man, I knew you would know, good learning, 
so non truss fork post 36 still had the straight back key way?


----------



## Xcelsior (Aug 1, 2012)

*Serial number*

That is not the serial number! Most likely you are reading the patent decal??  The serial number IS located on the bottom of the crank housing.  It is stamped in the metal.  It should start with one letter and be followed by a series of numbers.  Turn the bike over and check again if you care to.


----------



## bugwagon (Aug 2, 2012)

Xcelsior said:


> That is not the serial number! Most likely you are reading the patent decal??  The serial number IS located on the bottom of the crank housing.  It is stamped in the metal.  It should start with one letter and be followed by a series of numbers.  Turn the bike over and check again if you care to.




Thanks again for everyones help!!  OK! After many tries.  Here's the best picture.  Looks like Y95976.  I was thinking about removing the paint.  Any suggestions?


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 2, 2012)

Removing the paint?  Whatever for?  Paint looks very solid for a pre-war bike.

I'd say have a shop grease it up and ride it around.  Or sell it as it sits.  

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## bugwagon (Aug 2, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> Removing the paint?  Whatever for?  Paint looks very solid for a pre-war bike.
> 
> I'd say have a shop grease it up and ride it around.  Or sell it as it sits.
> 
> Cheers, Geoff




Any idea on as is value/asking price?


----------

